# Java Fern Help???



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello Planters

Just need a little plant advise. I have had this Java Fern for about 3 months now and it has never really grown well. I have attached some pics. iPhone pics so not the best quality.

I m not sure if it is MELT or ROT or the dreaded BBA. 

Maybe you can tell. I use flourish excel daily with led lights on for 8 hours. 

What should I do? 
Cut off all black leave. 
Or cut all leaves with holes. 
Or both. 

Maybe just pull it out of tank and get some cryps from TorontoPlantMan. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Hello Planters
> 
> Just need a little plant advise. I have had this Java Fern for about 3 months now and it has never really grown well. I have attached some pics. iPhone pics so not the best quality.
> 
> ...


Hey! It's a bit hard to tell from the pictures as when you click them they don't expand very much but from what I can see, I'm seeing more of pin holes than any kind of algae. For the most part with the pin holes aside, the plants themselves do look healthy. Pinholes in the plant leaves is generally attributed to some of these factors: snails, plecos/fish, or a potassium deficiency. Instead of buying Flourish Potassium & Phosphorus just pickup KNO3 and KH2 PO4 from a hydroponics store and make your own batch of these nutrients.

As I took a second look at the pictures I realized that you also seem to have the rhizome planted which could explain why your plant isn't growing. Try lifting the plant up a bit so that the rhizome is exposed and only the root's are holding the plant down, this should promote new growth. Lastly...You can use a *clean/brand new* razor blade to gently score the rhizome which will also promote new leaves to form.

Keep us posted on what happens.


----------

